# At my worst at night.



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey everyone. I don't know if its just me, but I feel particularly worse on the night time. Especially when I'm alone, I just get overwhelmed with the feeling of hopelessness. And I just can't shake it. It's as if I can feel myself getting worse everyday now. I don't like to be on my own anymore, because that's when I really am at my worst. I run round the house screaming and crying. I'm only 17. I feel ridiculous for feeling like this again, depressed and suicidal. People try and make a joke with me, I just snap. I've been this low since I was about 1. Im sick of feeling like this. I've had enough. I am on medication. But its not helping anymore. My counsellor is just a macho dick. So anything he says to me goes in one ear and straight out of the other. He doesnt seem to be in the job to help people. If anything. He's adding to me feeling like this. I just can't cope anymore.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are crisis hot lines that can be really helpful for things like this. Usually the phone book will have a list of numbers local and in the UK and here is one listed on-line http://www.depression-understood.org/information/ukcrisisline.htm.

You might have a talk with the counselor about the chemistry between you isn't working for you. Don't just attack but say something isn't working for you and you would like to explore seeing if another person might be a better fit.

Also, if the medication is no longer helping CALL the doctor that prescribed it. They often have to adjust doses for people over time or try a different medication.


----------



## Capabilitea (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry that you feel this way.









One thing that has helped with my depression is having a regular sleep routine. Being awake, alone at night until early hours of the morning is a terrible idea simply because you have all of that time to think. So maybe if you try waking up earlier you can go to bed earlier and spend less time alone. I know it's kind of an avoidance tactic but you need to find something that can help you until your meds can be adjusted.

Don't give up. I have seen more than a dozen therapists and psychiatrists and only clicked with two or three, but once you find someone who you click with then it makes all the difference.


----------



## myjade_84 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hang in there buddy. You are not alone. There are people like us who feel helplessness all the time. If it happens to you at night, then you must do everything you can to sleep. One way is to tire your body out during the day. So when you go to bed, your brain will stop thinking and just let your body's restlessness takes control. You can try to exercise, do yoga or other strenuous activities on your free time. Listen to music. This helps me a lot especially when i'm being laughed at. I always think that those around me are not people and just a bunch of insects. In that way, i am not the one being ignored but them. Even if i see others smirking or whispering to each other, i ignore them and just look the other way.


----------

